# Yakult BL



## NotToGood (Jan 17, 2003)

I was in Japan a few years ago and found something that helped my gas/bloating problem. It didn’t cure me but it helped. The product was called Yakult BL and it was sold as an intestinal regulator. There was similar product called Trumpet BF which seemed to work well also. I haven’t been able to find these in the states so I’m hoping someone could help me out. They contain probiotics and a few other things that help gas. I’ve tried many different probiotics in the states but none have helped.


----------

